# Closing my B&B



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

The time has come to close my B&B. Due to other work commitments I no longer have the time to run it. I would like to thank all the forum customers who have been to stay with us !!!

Caz


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Cazzy said:


> The time has come to close my B&B. Due to other work commitments I no longer have the time to run it. I would like to thank all the forum customers who have been to stay with us !!!
> 
> Caz


you hauling up stakes and moving back or just stopping the b&B


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm staying put! I love it where I live, I just have too much work and not enough time. I have enjoyed running a B&B and have met some lovely people from all over the world. I guess I might go back to it someday, but now i'm concentrating on other things.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Cazzy said:


> I'm staying put! I love it where I live, I just have too much work and not enough time. I have enjoyed running a B&B and have met some lovely people from all over the world. I guess I might go back to it someday, but now i'm concentrating on other things.


What a post! and we are all being told that there aren't any jobs here, no work and that we are in a recession.

Good luck to you!

Hepa


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> What a post! and we are all being told that there aren't any jobs here, no work and that we are in a recession.
> 
> Good luck to you!
> 
> Hepa


in fact for those of us who are managing to stick it out & have built ourselves a good reputation, it means that there are fewer of us left to take up the available work

I'm actually busier now than this time last year - & already have new students booked for September:clap2:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> in fact for those of us who are managing to stick it out & have built ourselves a good reputation, it means that there are fewer of us left to take up the available work
> 
> I'm actually busier now than this time last year - & already have new students booked for September:clap2:


 Actually I am retired, but I must admit that I am getting to be very good at it


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Actually I am retired, but I must admit that I am getting to be very good at it


I tried to do that for a couple of years

I wasn't very good at it


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> in fact for those of us who are managing to stick it out & have built ourselves a good reputation, it means that there are fewer of us left to take up the available work
> 
> I'm actually busier now than this time last year - & already have new students booked for September:clap2:


I think you are right, eith so many people packing up and going home, theres more work for the rest of us!!! Especially the ones like us with the good reputations !!!( not getting too big headed though) I guess you have a language school, we have just been asked to help out with our local language school as well - We are lucky I suppose, a lot of people are desperate for work.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> I think you are right, eith so many people packing up and going home, theres more work for the rest of us!!! Especially the ones like us with the good reputations !!!( not getting too big headed though) I guess you have a language school, we have just been asked to help out with our local language school as well - We are lucky I suppose, a lot of people are desperate for work.


I actually work privately - I nearly opened a language school co-op with a couple of other teachers about 18mths/2yrs ago

we got as far as looking at premises & checking out licenses & so on - then suddenly everything crashed!!


we all still work privately - the premises would have swallowed our profits - so that idea is on the back burner for a bit


----------



## bredamar (Sep 28, 2010)

how do i go about buying a BB 

Breda


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

bredamar said:


> how do i go about buying a BB
> 
> Breda


get in touch with caz maybe


----------



## bredamar (Sep 28, 2010)

jkchawner said:


> get in touch with caz maybe


This is my first time virgin you might say how do i get in touch with caz

Bre


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bredamar said:


> This is my first time virgin you might say how do i get in touch with caz
> 
> Bre


After 5 posts you can send a private message. Click on the name of the person you want to send to and do what it tells you to do from there.
So... make a few more posts. Tell us about living in your part of Spain if you're here already, or why you'd like to come if you're not, or post a comment on another thread ...


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

bredamar said:


> how do i go about buying a BB
> 
> Breda


I can probably help you. Please PM me with your requirements.

Caz


----------

